

Notes from the Collaboration Summit (Linux, IBM, Google, etc.) - ableal
http://lwn.net/Articles/383945/

======
ableal
Related, quoted, links:

ELC: Android and the community - <http://lwn.net/Articles/383276/>

Contributing to Open Source projects -
<http://brad.livejournal.com/2409049.html>

